# DNR laying the smack down



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

So, it looks like the DNR isn't just hitting the rivers to find people having a good time, they are hitting the lakes as well. I went fishing, with sme friends, at Rocky Fork this weekend. We were minding our own business, fishing the shore on the south side of the lake and enjoying a few liquid libations on a hot sunny day. We were quiet and stayed to ourselves, even waved to people as they drifted by. The catching wasn't great, but we were enjoying the day none-the-less. So along comes a DNR patroll boat we set our beers, in koozies mind you, down in the cup holders and he very kind DNR officer asks us to remain in the boat and to help her pull in beside us. Asks how many beers we had, and cited the lot of us for open container. Also, mind you, the driver was not intaking any of the alcohol and we had honestly had only one a piece while on the water. Needless to say, this ruined a good day on the water. I know we drummed up this whole dillema earlier but the thing that really gets me is that there were two other boats (one a sailor) in sight drinking out of plastic cups and she didn't pay them one visit. We are younger, 23-24, so that may have influenced her to check us out. But what drives me nuts is that if you are going to check one boat, you have to check them all. I dissapoints me to say the least and I while I know its against the law, it makes me sad to know I can't enjoy a couple cold ones with some friends on a lovely day on the lake. 

-Wags


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I admire the dnr for doing this...personally if I wanted to have a beer I would have it at home, or in a bar.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

I dissapoints me to say the least and I while I know its against the law, it makes me sad to know I can't enjoy a couple cold ones with some friends on a lovely day on the lake. 

and u are upset that they was doing their job? 

But what drives me nuts is that if you are going to check one boat, you have to check them all. 
me and a buddy of mine was at erie the other weekend and had the coast guard check us out and a little later a different coast guard boat checked everyone around us and didnt check us. so i dont think just because they checked u that they have to check everyone.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I must agree with flathunter beer is to be enjoyed at home or in a bar (if someone else is driving). I think there in no place on the water for beer things can happen to fast . So wags they were doing there job and well I think .


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, they seem to be cracking down more than ever on the state lakes. 

Bottom line you're not supposed to have it. We all know that.. The only option you have is to conceal it the best you can and be considerate to everyone on the water.

Glasses for the beer. Not BOTTLES!!

Crunch cans as small as you can and store in a portable toilet. They will not check those unless you give them a reason to tear your boat top to bottom. 

The wife loves to have a few glasses of wine on the boat at night. Pour it in a flask or water bottle and stick it in the cooler. Use a plastic glass!!

Watercraft officers HATE to see anything glass on a boat. It's just bad news!

I think you would really have to be a real pain in their butt to get your boat ransacked by them.

You're just better off having it later but if you must.... there are tricks of the trade to get around it. To each his own!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a law and you are required to respect and obey it or suffer the cost of knowingly breaking it. How much simpler can it be ?????????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> I admire the dnr for doing this...personally if I wanted to have a beer I would have it at home, or in a bar.


I agree with Jack on this one, it's a known fact that alcohol isn't permitted in state parks so you should of known ya were taking the risk. Don't hate the DNR guys either, they're just doing their job.

I was down in Mount Vernon, Indiana this past week fishing the river. I tried to contact a DNR officer down there to ask him what the legal cast net size was since no one else in the area seemed to know. He called me back, but I didn't answer the phone cause I was in the process of rebaiting. Checked my voicemail shortly there after to which he left his number. I deleted the message without writing down the number assuming caller ID would of just picked it up, it didn't however. Getting back to the ramp at about 1 or 2AM theres the Conservation Officer sitting at the ramp - Just waiting for us. The only truck at the boat ramp with Ohio tags - heck we we're the only people at the ramp period. Checked every single thing he possibly could of, almost fining my friend for not having signed his 7 day out-of-state license. Other than that everything was fine, and he let my friend borrow a pen to sign the license. I asked him what the legal castnet size was, to which he asked "what size did you use?" I answered him honestly not actually knowing if I had used a legal sized net. I told him a used a 5ft radius net, to which he asked "where at?" Luckily I used it at a lake up the road and not on the river since you can only use 9'3/4" nets on the river down there, AND again luckily, the net wasn't on the boat. Almost felt as if he was just trying to pick us apart because we were out of towners. Regardless, he was just doing his job, and I can't blame him for that.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

You cant dive a car down the road with an open beer, so why should a boat be different? The thing I would like to know is why dont they ever give tickets to ones who cant back their boat in the water? Or take all day to load or unload them while sitting in the middle of the ramp?


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

WOW that is a great fricken point!



lastv8 said:


> You cant dive a car down the road with an open beer, so why should a boat be different? The thing I would like to know is why dont they ever give tickets to ones who cant back their boat in the water? Or take all day to load or unload them while sitting in the middle of the ramp?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

lastv8 said:


> You can&#8217;t dive a car down the road with an open beer, so why should a boat be different? The thing I would like to know is why don&#8217;t they ever give tickets to ones who can&#8217;t back their boat in the water? Or take all day to load or unload them while sitting in the middle of the ramp?


Good point!!!! I was out with a buddy a few weeks ago and it started to rain...it was a little after 10:30pm and we started heading in to the ramps on cj brown...and with all the space wouldnt you guess it was packed...go figure, and not a curteous fisherman was out that night...took forever for them to "learn" to back their trailers down the ramp and once they hooked up...they would pull 3/4 of the way up the ramp and sit there strapping down all their equipment...come on people...thats why they make pull offs and parking lots right up from the ramps...I belive we waited close to 30 mins before we even had a chance to pull the boat up the the end of the ramps


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"I agree with Jack on this one, it's a known fact that alcohol isn't permitted in state parks so you should of known ya were taking the risk."*

Absolutely...not true.

The law saws it is illegal to "openly display or publicly consume alcoholic beverages in a State park".

Confines of a tent, trailer, lodge...yer good to go. Use a mug, bub...hide the empties, and act like a human. 95% of the time they won't say a word.

Unfortunately...this is a gray area subject to the interpretation of the offical. Kinda like stream access laws.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

To the poster above me...Hmm, I always read "no alcohol permitted" as "no alcohol permitted." But I guess thats open to interpretation for some people.... Let's see here:

Taken directly from DNR's website:



> Are alcoholic beverages allowed in the park?
> 
> Alcoholic beverages are prohibited in public areas in every state park. The only exceptions are resort lodge restaurants and lounges, which provide complete beverage service. In addition, the golf course pro shops at Deer Creek, Hueston Woods, Maumee Bay, Punderson, and Salt Fork offer limited beverage service. The State of Ohio legal age for possession or consumption of alcoholic beverages is 21 years of age.


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

It's really simple. They did not mess with you because you are young or whatever. They have binoculars and are looking for people not playing by the rules. The law might be in the Grey area, but if you are on a boat, on the lake with open container you will get busted. That is there job. If you can't enjoy fishing without a beer that is a different problem, but I would suggest being a little more careful.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I was checked again Saturday evening at West Branch in NE Ohio. This was the second time in the last two weeks.
I flashed them my safety inspection sticker I got the last check and he just told me to turn my anchor light on.
Last weekend they just left me alone.


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

I was under the impression the said "It is illegal to consume alcahol in public unless it is sold legally where you are".

Also, the they passed may have been checked earlier. If so, then it would not need to be checked again.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I am just glad to see a dnr presence on the water. We complain because we never see them out there, and now complain when they are. I hope they at least checked your fishing lisence while they were writing you a ticket. I do agree that you should get the ticket because its illeagal and out in the open, however, I would be willing to bet the sailors were imbibing but it was not visible. colored plastic cups work well, I will say at this point that I agree with Flathead and the others that drinking should done elsewhere, not on the water. That is when accedents happen What they really need to be doing is checking for lisence and what people are keeping in there five gallon buckets.............S


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm with the OP on this one. You can't be selective about who ya check and who ya don't. If people are minding their own business and not stirring up trouble, no harm no foul, ya know? I'd like to say the DNR was just doing their job but they weren't, just for the simple fact they ignored all the other boats.

Sucks that you were the ones who got cited but I guess it's the same as if you were in a car. Maybe next time go ashore for a few sips and a piss break, and then head back out?

*OR*

Save up your Mt. Dew and Coke cans and cut the tops and bottoms off of them, then make a single cut up the side and slide this over your beer can. Looks like a Mt. Dew or a Coke from more than a few inches away.  LOL And that folks is why we go to college!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

NKUSigEp said:


> *OR*
> Save up your Mt. Dew and Coke cans and cut the tops and bottoms off of them, then make a single cut up the side and slide this over your beer can. Looks like a Mt. Dew or a Coke from more than a few inches away.  LOL And that folks is why we go to college!



*OR*
Sell your bass boat and get a kayak or canoe. Then pick one of the many beautiful rivers or streams that this state has to offer and take a float trip. You won't have to mess with jet ski's, boat ramps, stupid people or DNR officers. That's what I do. And did anyone mention that smallies fight better than LM bass. lol


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm hard pressed to see what the problem is. It's a ticket. If it had been in a motor vehicle and not a boat a lot more than a ticket would have been issued. I know boating, fishing and drinking beer seems to go hand-in-hand with many folks' outdoor agenda. I'm sure everyone knows the law, however. If someone really doesn't understand what that law means, they are the last person I would want to encouter on the water, on the road or any walk of life. They would have to be living in a world unto themselves where nothing or no one else mattered... until they get caught and someone else didn't.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

The law is...Well ...The Law.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

The ODNR is nearly all to credit for the reason we have the resources we do. I thought this forum was for people who love the outdoors and respected its resources.... If youd rather be drinking a beer than fishing on ur boat...rather than temporarily substituting it for a cherry coke...i think maybe there are different forumns available out there..... 


and as for this response from NKUsigep....about disguising the beer cans with mountain Dew cans.... Sad enough, I think thats all some people get out of college..

That response doesnt really suprise me after reading ur login name..... come on serioulsy...??


GL out there guys


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

spidey said:


> I'm hard pressed to see what the problem is. It's a ticket. If it had been in a motor vehicle and not a boat a lot more than a ticket would have been issued. I know boating, fishing and drinking beer seems to go hand-in-hand with many folks' outdoor agenda. I'm sure everyone knows the law, however. If someone really doesn't understand what that law means, they are the last person I would want to encouter on the water, on the road or any walk of life. They would have to be living in a world unto themselves where nothing or no one else mattered... until they get caught and someone else didn't.


It still would have been a ticket. It was the passengers. It is a minor misdemeaner which carries $100 max fine.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

bronzebackyac said:


> *OR*
> Sell your bass boat and get a kayak or canoe. Then pick one of the many beautiful rivers or streams that this state has to offer and take a float trip. You won't have to mess with jet ski's, boat ramps, stupid people or DNR officers. That's what I do. And did anyone mention that smallies fight better than LM bass. lol


Just last weekend DNR handed out 100+ citations on the Little Miami river in Cinci - 90 of which we're for open container But I will agree with you on the Smallies > Largemouth comment 

Back to the subject, strangley, I've actually had a conversation with a park officer about this once out of sheer curiosity. I called up a park, just to ask him this very quesion, since some roommate and I we're curious about it several years back - about drinking beer and boating/fishing. The officer told me, so long as the container is not obvious (use plastic cups ect) and we didn't make a disturbace it was very likely  we would be left alone.

Yeah, it stinks ya got busted amongst others breaking the same law, but we can't really expect them to check everyone. ODNR field staff man power is limited at best, so don't feel like they we're just singling out.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

The ODNR has no discretion if you are advertising your favorite brewery by not having your beverage in plastic cups.

The ODNR can and does use discretion in which boats they target, there is no reason for them to harass everyone. Life isn't fair, it sucks, get used to it.

I agree that the ranger should be sitting at the ramp a significant portion of the day watching out for drunk drivers, and encouraging newbies who can't launch their boat to let a fellow boater do it. If you see someone struggling to launch their boat, OFFER a helping hand!


----------



## dac (Jun 24, 2004)

If you want to drink legally in a boat, just go to Brookville in Indiana. Totally legal as long as you stay under the legal limit. The problem is that most of the people drinking and boating out there do not know how to drink just one or two.


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

1badmthrfisher said:


> and as for this response from NKUsigep....about disguising the beer cans with mountain Dew cans.... Sad enough, I think thats all some people get out of college..
> 
> That response doesnt really suprise me after reading ur login name..... come on serioulsy...??
> 
> ...



Come on seriously what?

I loved college and enjoyed every minute of it. Damn proud to say I was in a fraternity too, which actually was labelled as the somewhat "dorky" fraternity who didn't party at all. Which was fine with me. I was there for an education, and now being out in the world, I realize that part means very little. And that the social part of it was WAY more important. Anything I use at work, I learned in high school or earlier.

Back to the post...not shaming the ODNR...just saying that a group of people NOT causing any trouble should be left to their own devices. Yes, it was wrong to have open containers and they were punished for it rightfully so, but you can only sympathize if you've been in a similar situation.

Just think...you're late to work, the speed limit is 35 but you're going 39. There's NO one around, streets are clear, no kids, nothing. You're only going 4 mph over and all of a sudden...lights and sirens. You get a ticket which is like $100...that could have gone towards 2 really nice rod and reel combos you've been eyeing. And you're late for work so you're docked pay.

Would it have mattered at all if the cop wasn't there? Nope. No one got hurt, you weren't disturbing the public, etc. SAME exact thing.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

went camping memorial day weekend at kiser lake. ranger said to me pour it in a plastic cup,don't get stupid,keep it low key, and they don't mind if you have a few beers around a campfire.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

dac said:


> If you want to drink legally in a boat, just go to Brookville in Indiana. Totally legal as long as you stay under the legal limit. The problem is that most of the people drinking and boating out there do not know how to drink just one or two.


NO! NO! No! Don't go to Brookville. We have enough idiots on jetskis over here that are a problem when they're sober!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Stauff said:


> NO! NO! No! Don't go to Brookville. We have enough idiots on jetskis over here that are a problem when they're sober!


LMAO, truth is the funniest thing at at times.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

You are lucky they didn't tow your boat in. I've seen that a few times at Portage Lakes


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

I was upset when I wrote this post, but it wasn't so much to gripe as it was to warn. If I can save a few people $93, which is what we got, then I am all for it. The thing that got me is that we only had 5 beers in total on the entire boat. No one was getting drunk. And I figured a cover over the can preventing anyone from seeing the label would be enough. 

And yes, I am glad to see the DNR doing their job, I just miss the days when you would get a warning and have to poor out the rest of your beer. I don't need a beer to enjoy a day on the water, but I do enjoy a beer on a hot day. It's refreshing! I broke the law, and I'll pay my fine. But I also drive (as most people do) five miles per hour over the speed limit and the law doesn't pull me over for that. 

-Wags


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, the folks that say the law is the law have a point, but I have a real problem with the 2 laws in question. 

First, I think the "no alcohol in the state park" law, however it is written, is just way too restrictive. I am originally from MI where there are not (at least when I was there) laws against adults consuming adult beverages in the parks. Growing up my family and I spent a lot of time in the parks fishing, campiung picknicking, etc. and very seldom had any problems with drunks (I can only remember one time being kept awake by partiers, and the rangers shut them down fairly quickly that evening).

Second, I think it is also wrong for the same open container laws to be applied to boats that were developed for autos. This is simply because, in general, there is much more room for error in a boat on the water than while in a car on the road. Simply consider how much faster cars travel and in much closer proximity to other cars, or obstacles such as trees, light poles, etc. Now, I am not saying that operating a boat while intoxicated should be allowed, it should not. However, simply consuming a beer (or a glass of wine, or whatever) while on a boat should NOT be illegal, as long as the operator is not intoxicated. There is a big difference between having a beer or two (and yes, I know, there is some impairment even with just one) and being intoxicated to the point of being a danger to self or others.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think it is also wrong for the same open container laws to be applied to boats that were developed for autos.


the open container laws apply not only to boats and car,but almost anywhere in public.walk down the street with a beer,you're violating the law.a walk in the park ...............busted.sme for sitting on the bench at the bus stop.technically,even on the sidewalk in front of your home.it's not about "vehicles" or "vessels".though the law may not be enforced at times and under certain conditions,it does exist.aside from that law,there are others prohibiting the possession of alcohol in any form(open or not)such as city parks,etc.
i'll not argue the right or wrong of it,just the facts


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Since you most of you a cool with breaking the law by hiding your beer does that mean it is ok to

Sink the beer cans NOBODY WILL SEE THEM?

Or keep 10 walleyes a day if i Hide half of them under the ice?n the cooler?

Maybe kill 3 bucks a year if i only hang one in the front yard and the other two out back?

I guess it is ok if nobody sees it


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishslimes a raging alcoholic so just go ahead and disregard his post.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Let ye who has not sin cast the first stone...well anyone?
I'm by no means saying go out and get drunk and drive your boat...but the open container thing is stupid if you ask me...how many charter captains on lake Eire wont let you bring a few cold ones with you????very few if any (hard liquor is another story)...come on guys lighten up a bit...the man is over 21..had a beer...is going to pay the fine...but that doesn't mean the law isn't a stupid one


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Fishslimes a raging alcoholic so just go ahead and disregard his post.


It's just been so loney since you left nelsonville, i realy just need a hug


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Must have changed in MI.

Alcohol Restrictions Apply Alcohol Restrictions Apply
Alcohol may not be possessed or consumed at any time in the park except for registered campers in the campground.
Biking Biking Feature is ADA Compliant

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/ParksandTrailsInfo.aspx?id=437

Didn't check EVERY park - but all I did said this.


----------



## marineman16 (Jun 18, 2007)

Very few boating accidents are related to alcohol. I can't say I understand ruining good times, but it IS the law and we all know it. Still, if it isn't beer checks, they will be checking fishing licenses, life vest counts, or whatever...

Just go along with it and have fun anyways.


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, they checked all of that stuff with us. Checked life vests, throwing floatation device, flags, horn, the works. Didn't check fishing liscences though. That was the strangest thing. 

-Wags


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

marineman16 said:


> Very few boating accidents are related to alcohol. I can't say I understand ruining good times, but it IS the law and we all know it. Still, if it isn't beer checks, they will be checking fishing licenses, life vest counts, or whatever...
> 
> Just go along with it and have fun anyways.


Not sure on were you got that info. On the ODNR Div. of Watercraft site clearly states that in 2006 Alcohol was the second biggest reason for boating accidents
http://www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft/facts/humanerror.htm


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

all i can say is that if u know u are not allowed to do something dont get all mad when you get busted and get a ticket for it. and for the comment ( honestly we only had one while on the water ) how many did u have before u got on the water?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flybywags said:


> Yeah, they checked all of that stuff with us. Checked life vests, throwing floatation device, flags, horn, the works. Didn't check fishing liscences though. That was the strangest thing.
> 
> -Wags


Sounds like it was Watercraft officers?


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

NUM1FIRE said:


> and for the comment ( honestly we only had one while on the water ) how many did u have before u got on the water?


We didn't have any before. Boating while drunk is never a good thing in my book. Thanks for the assumption though. 

And yes Fishman, it was a ODNR Watercraft officer. I just expected them to check fishing liscences. Do they not have the authority to do so?

-Wags


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

your welcome for the assumption but i never said anything about you being drunk before hand but your welcome again though anytime, glad i could be of service


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Knew this thread would get out of hand soon. lol...yes the law is the law but I think people should be able to have a glass of wine on a calm lake at sunset, or have a cold one with some friends fishing. It's against the law, so i won't do it, but I think it shouldn't be. Not that the operator should ever be allowed to drink. And even though the law says it's prohibited, apparently a lot of officers agree too since they will tell you to put it in cups. And while we are at it, here are some ohio laws on the books (which were never given the proper proceedings to take them off the books.

It is illegal to fish for whales on Sunday.
It is illegal to get a fish drunk.

or my personal favorite.

Section 2331.12 
General Assembly: 100. 
Bill Number: House Bill 1 
Effective Date: 10-1-53 No person shall be arrested during a sitting of the senate or house of representatives, within the hall where such session is being held, or in any court of justice, during the sitting of such court, or on Sunday, or on the fourth day of July.


----------

